# Just installed a K & N cold air kit.....



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

It's an excellent mod, I could feel a difference! Nice sound too.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

arty:


----------



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

Where did you buy it? How much? Was it hard to install?


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

Bought it from GTODEALER who is on this board, It was used for $170 shipped. It's not hard to install and you can tell the difference the first time you drive it.


----------

